# soft de reemplazo de circuitos electronicos



## tuvieja (Nov 29, 2005)

hola, saben de algun programa que busque reemplazos de circuitos y semiconductores??? gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hola tuvieja (..raro tu alias...)

Puedes buscar en NTE el software gratis y las referencias cruzadas en línea en:

http://www.nteinc.com/

y te puedes bajar el ECGSetup.exe de aquí:

http://biblioteca.abaco.edu.pe/siteman.asp?d=E:\Biblioteca\Electronica\Manual_ECG\

También hay varias páginas comerciales que proveen referencias cruzadas en línea a reemplazos, y las puedes buscar colocando en Yahoo o Google el query: "NTE replacement guide"

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## tuvieja (Nov 29, 2005)

Muchas gracias.. ... el nick? es uno que usé siempre en DoD


----------

